# Project CARS



## tmitch45

I thought I'd start a discussion thread for Project CARS which is a very eagerly awaited racing sim available on PS4, PC, XBone and Wii (I think) in March (20th) 2015. There is loads of stuff on the interweb about this game and lots of videos on youtube. The reason, Project CARS = Community Assisted Racing Sim which explains the videos on youtube as members of the community have been developing the game for 2 years plus with community members being able to 'buy' into the game for different levels of perks and ultimately stakes in the games profits. The sim does look so far like the real deal as its been developed by actual racing drivers like Nick Hamilton, Ben Collins (the stig) and Olli Webb.

Personally I'm very excited for this sim after the disappointment of GT6. Please find below some useful links and videos.






This real life comparison looks pretty good to me





The official web site - http://www.projectcarsgame.com/

To see how serious they are taking this look at this feedback document with comments by racing drivers,
https://www.dropbox.com/s/gfq0zn7xrwd2cof/Project CARS - Handling Consultants Feedback.pdf?dl=0

Possibly the most exciting thing is the use of Oculus Rift or Project Morpheus (PS4) to give full virtual reality. This looks epic:-


----------



## Dannbodge

Can't wait for this to come out. I'll be buying the top version for xbox. Hopefully it will be good after forza was a disappointment


----------



## tmitch45

Dannbodge said:


> Can't wait for this to come out. I'll be buying the top version for xbox. Hopefully it will be good after forza was a disappointment


Hi Mate if your talking about getting the Limited edition version its only available through GAME and the PS4 version is sold out so best get it ordered dude!


----------



## InfinityLoop

I've got it pre-ordered on Amazon hope it smashes The Crew and DriveClub as I was really disappointed by them.

Project CARS - Limited Edition - Steelcase (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) - [Playstation 4]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## tmitch45

InfinityLoop said:


> I've got it pre-ordered on Amazon hope it smashes The Crew and DriveClub as I was really disappointed by them.
> 
> Project CARS - Limited Edition - Steelcase (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) - [Playstation 4]: Amazon.de: Games


Where abouts are you in the world? I missed out on the Limited edition version from GAME in the UK. I was gutted I missed it.

Don't worry it will crush The Crew and Drive Club this is going to be a full on racing simulator on a par with gran turismo and is likely to better even this.


----------



## InfinityLoop

I'm in Scotland but I order a lot of stuff from Germany as it is usually cheaper like the K7 that was £500 on the UK website but only £377 delivered via Germany.


----------



## tmitch45

InfinityLoop said:


> I'm in Scotland but I order a lot of stuff from Germany as it is usually cheaper like the K7 that was £500 on the UK website but only £377 delivered via Germany.


Time for some silly questions! Will you get it the same time as the UK, Will it be in English (I'm talking about the book you get and the game material) do you have to set up a German Amazon account or do it through your UK Amazon?


----------



## Mindis

£33.95 with the Code: JANSALEDAY5-7

http://www.rakuten.co.uk/shop/thegamecollection/product/13649/?l-id=gb_search_product_thumbnail_4


----------



## InfinityLoop

I went to Amazon.de and I didn't have to register it just logged me in using my .co.uk details.

This will be my first PS4 game off .de but in the past I've got PS3 games and they all come and when I put them into the system they started up in English so I'm hoping the same will happen and the covers/book have been English. I've got Prime so most things come as fast as they would via UK usually UPS deliver it for me.


----------



## stevobeavo

Definitely looks better than forza 5 and if its as good as they say then I probably won't bother with forza 6


----------



## -Jamie-

As much as Forza calls itself a Sim it really isn't when you compare it to something like Cars/Assetto Corse etc.

Im looking forward to CARS, Probably need to get myself a decent wheel to enjoy it to the full though but i will still be getting FM6 as that will be a lot more pick up and play tbh


----------



## tmitch45

-Jamie- said:


> As much as Forza calls itself a Sim it really isn't when you compare it to something like Cars/Assetto Corse etc.
> 
> Im looking forward to CARS, Probably need to get myself a decent wheel to enjoy it to the full though but i will still be getting FM6 as that will be a lot more pick up and play tbh


Which version will you get pc, ps4, Xbone? I ask as Logitech wheels aren't compatible with PS4 and ? may never be so if your on PS4 you will need a thrustmaster t500 or t300.


----------



## -Jamie-

Xbox one, I am going to probably get a Fanatec so i can use it on PC sim's as well


----------



## Kerr

It's really poor what they've done with the consoles only making specific devices work with the consoles. 

I'm sure a lot of people with PS3s or PCs with Logitech G27s will be put off buying a PS4 when they also need to buy another wheel. 

Project Cars does look pretty good in those videos.


----------



## tmitch45

Kerr said:


> It's really poor what they've done with the consoles only making specific devices work with the consoles.
> 
> I'm sure a lot of people with PS3s or PCs with Logitech G27s will be put off buying a PS4 when they also need to buy another wheel.
> 
> Project Cars does look pretty good in those videos.


Totally agree mate I have a couple of mates I race on GT6 with who use G27's so to upgrade to PCars and in the future GT7 they are looking at spending a shed load of cash on the pS4 and either a T500 or T300 so the best part of £800! I'm just hoping they do make them compatible as the G27 is one of the most common sim racing wheels.


----------



## tmitch45

I checked the GAME website yesterday and the Limited edition version of Project CARS for PS4 is back in stock so ordered it yesterday! Not sure how as surely by the nature of limited edition and given the fact that a few weeks ago it was sold out that is usually that. Anyway not complaining as I was seriously looking at buying it from somewhere in Europe and gambling on it being in English. Really looking forward to March 20th now!!


----------



## tmitch45

Project cars postponed again until April 2nd, will it ever be released? Seriously I don't mmind the wait if its near perfect on release unlike GT6.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Im getting fed up with the number of games that have their release dates postponed. Surely its all marketing hype to stir interest and boost sales?


----------



## -Jamie-

Or the actual fact that Dev's don't want to release a game then have to work on patches for certain bugs and glitches.

I would rather wait and extra week or two for a game than have it come out and have annoying issues, Then have to wait as it downloads an update. Especially as some of us don't have mega speed fibre.


----------



## tmitch45

-Jamie- said:


> Or the actual fact that Dev's don't want to release a game then have to work on patches for certain bugs and glitches.
> 
> I would rather wait and extra week or two for a game than have it come out and have annoying issues, Then have to wait as it downloads an update. Especially as some of us don't have mega speed fibre.


I totally agree as GT6 was a joke with this respect. It seemed like every time I wanted to play the game it would say new update to download and some of these would take hours and you couldn't play the game until you completed the download.


----------



## tmitch45

Now due for release May 8th and some are saying this is guaranteed whatever that means??


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I'm really looking forward to it, just happens I finish nights that morning then have got 5 days before I'm back in work to enjoy it. I'm disappointed about the wheels on PS4 though, I may end up getting it on PC too at a later date if its any good and reduced, can use my existing wheel then.


----------



## tmitch45

BigJimmyBovine said:


> I'm really looking forward to it, just happens I finish nights that morning then have got 5 days before I'm back in work to enjoy it. I'm disappointed about the wheels on PS4 though, I may end up getting it on PC too at a later date if its any good and reduced, can use my existing wheel then.


What wheel have you got mate as the T500 is compatible and there are some gadgets already available to allow Logitech wheels to work.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Logitech Driving Force GT, it's serving me well through Assetto Corsa!

Have you got any links to the gadgets?

I've heard two different stories regarding wheels. One saying Sony requires a chip to be detected for all addons like wheels. The other says that Sony don't officially support anything not listed but the individual games makers are free to code in the drivers as they see fit.


----------



## tmitch45

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Logitech Driving Force GT, it's serving me well through Assetto Corsa!
> 
> Have you got any links to the gadgets?
> 
> I've heard two different stories regarding wheels. One saying Sony requires a chip to be detected for all addons like wheels. The other says that Sony don't officially support anything not listed but the individual games makers are free to code in the drivers as they see fit.


I think officially Sony won't be supporting any wheels with the exception of thrustmasters (just my opinion) so these are third party gadgets. To be honest I think people will be bringing out loads of gadgets to allow th euse of Logitech wheels as these wheels are the most common wheels out there.

http://www.sunesport.no/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=4205

Its obviously quite expensive but the word is these and similar products will come down in price. To be honest though these wheels aren't built to last so it may be worth investing in something new rather than spend a load on something to allow an old wheel to work.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Cheers for the link. I'll have a look and see if it's worth it.

Most of my searches so far have just related to my wheel so I may make my search more generic and see if I can dig up anything else.


----------



## LeadFarmer

tmitch45 said:


> Now due for release May 8th and some are saying this is guaranteed whatever that means??


Amazon now have 8th May release date :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge

Just preordered my copy!
Can't wait now


----------



## madstaff

Never really paid much attention to Project Cars until a couple of days ago, but after watching some footage on YouTube, all that changed - it looks fantastic.

Amazon, add to basket, buy. Done. Roll on Friday.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Popped into Game today and pre-ordered PC. They are taking pre-orders for a £5 deposit, and promise to price match any other shop on launch day day. On Friday they give an option to opt out if you don't like the price and give you your £5 back as a gift card.


----------



## Dannbodge

Hopefully get my copy tomorrow.
Shopto have shipped it today


----------



## stevobeavo

I was all up for getting it until I heard the handling was more need for speed than forza  . 

Just hope forza 6 will be goof, as 5 is a major step backwards.


----------



## -Jamie-

It isn't though, You need to spend a bit of time setting up the controller settings if thats how your going to play it.


Its much better with a wheel though, Its hard full stop. Not the full on Sim that people seem to think it is but its certainly a damn sight closer than any other console game has ever gotten.


----------



## Dannbodge

Got my copy.
Shame Virgin internet is **** and I have no connection so can't install or play it.
5 days now without my broadband for the third time this month


----------



## John74

Any Xbox One racers care to share their controller settings as I'm finding completely unplayable at the moment 😠 far to reactive around the dead centre on the left stick.

* edit , Clio cup Donnington national 1:19.679 is my best test lap so far driving like an old granny *


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

John74 said:


> Any Xbox One racers care to share their controller settings as I'm finding completely unplayable at the moment 😠


Sorted it yet? I'm playing PS4 with standard controller set up, TCS and stability off, ABS on and find it twitchy but driveable in the Renault Clio Cup.

You haven't gone straight to something stupid have you?

Love it though so far, it's hard enough on difficulty I have to keep racing right to the end without breezing up to first, I'm finishing upper end of the mid pack, 7th and 8th but can't nail qualifying yet.

Have also tried the F1 car and it's brutal, LMP1s are a bit tasty too!


----------



## John74

Just the Clio cup car , watching a racing channel on YouTube they are using the PS4 version as they are finding the Xbox version they keep spinning . No idea why they should be so different.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

That's a bit strange there is so much difference between the two. I find the Clio really unstable at high speed, really struggled at Snetterton through the left hander at the end of the straight. Braking in a straight line, off the brakes then start turn in shortly followed by slow spin into wall!


----------



## Maggi200

BigJimmyBovine said:


> That's a bit strange there is so much difference between the two. I find the Clio really unstable at high speed, really struggled at Snetterton through the left hander at the end of the straight. Braking in a straight line, off the brakes then start turn in shortly followed by slow spin into wall!


I'm literally doing the qualifying session now and come off to look for controller settings!

I've hit that wall a few times as the weight shifts and my back end overtakes me. It's so close to being spot on for me, just need to sort the twitchiness from the controller out


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I just couldn't get it nailed and end up qualifying 19th, got up to 13th race 1 and up to 10th race 2 but was really pushing and overheated my front left, lost 4 places on the last lap when I ran wide due to it.


----------



## Dannbodge

Check this out 
http://forum.projectcarsgame.com/showthread.php?21992-Setting-up-a-gamepad
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=353272300

It might help you understand how to get the best setup as everyone will have a preference.

I've started on Go karts and wish I didn't. The AI get them to turn in and change direction so fast and mine is just so slow to react even with the shortest ratio for steering and highest sensitivity.

Think I'm going to start a new and go into a car championship instead.


----------



## Dannbodge

I've just started a clio cup career and used the settings in the 2nd link I posted and its miles better than the original setup


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I'll have a look at the links.

Just finished the Clio Cup, 2nd overall. Probably would have done better but struggled warming tyres for quali and generally only set one decent time, only read for my last race that second best time was for race 2. Been invited to a kart race next, not sure what to drive for next season.


----------



## Dannbodge

What difficulty do you play at?
I'm 60% AI difficulty with all assists off and manual.

Just won the entire weekend at snetterton with fastest lap in every "race"


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Just trying to find a level, started at 80 but gradually moved it down to 60. ABS on, racing line on and auto but end up putting in an extra downshifts usually, all the rest off. I find 60 is too easy, firsts and fastest laps every time. Will try 70 next season or for a single race to level it.


----------



## LeadFarmer

So far Ive been playing in Solo mode, how do I unlock Career mode?

Edit - Sorted it by clicking on 'New' and creating a driver. Jumped straight into the LMP1, qualified for pole position, then won the first race. Quite a nice game.


----------



## tmitch45

What do people think so far? I can see the huge potential in this game but I'd say as with so many games its an unfinished release which is annoying given the delays! The motion blur problem or ghosting makes it hard for some to play and others are reporting motion sickness! For me I spent 5 hours on Friday night messing around setting my t500 wheel up which was annoying.

All that said what we have here is a proper racing sim or close to it. With my wheel almost setup the racing around donnington park in the Ginetta G55 GT4 is brilliant. The sound the car makes is the best I've experienced in any car based game. You can hear the transmission judder and the squeal from the racing brakes! Also the sheer amount of adjustment is mind blowing almost too mind blowing. There are something like 15+ adjustments alone for force feedback! The tuning of the cars (if you want to I haven't yet) is also comprehensive from the usual suspension stuff to tyre pressures and the size of the brake ducts to keep the brakes in the optimum temperature. Finally the AI in single player is great so far. I've only done 4 single player races with the AI set at 70%. I won 2 of these races mainly as I knew the track and came last and second to last on a track I didn't know so the AI is tough. Also unlike GT6 the AI will defend hard against you, taking a defensive line into corners and it will also attack other AI and you in order to gain places.

Anyone who tells you the handling is like shift or need for speed does not understand how proper cars handle. Coming over the craner curves at donnington you can feel the weight of the car shift and unless you get the car settled and in a straight line you cannot touch the brakes other wise you will be off.

So far I'm impressed but the game isn't there yet without patches the fix the bugs.

Leadfarmer, whats it like on PC, have you got a beefy gaming pc to run it?? What do you think so far?


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Isn't motion blur one of the adjustable settings on console? I'm about to go out so can't check on PS4. That said I've not experienced any issues with graphics apart from driving towards a setting sun and that's not a bug, just blinding!


----------



## tmitch45

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Isn't motion blur one of the adjustable settings on console? I'm about to go out so can't check on PS4. That said I've not experienced any issues with graphics apart from driving towards a setting sun and that's not a bug, just blinding!


On ps4 there is motion bluring or ghosting which doesn't appear on PC or xbox version. Its worse or better depending on the type and especially the size of your tv. Basically it gives you a slightly shifted double image of cars in the distance. Its more noticeable on replays but basically if you pause a race the image around your car is blurred. For some this is causing motion sickness!

More details on the link and post number 5 for a picture of whats happening:-

http://forum.projectcarsgame.com/showthread.php?21863-Ghosting-Issue


----------



## Dannbodge

I've been playing in helmet cam mode and don't find that I get any blurring or ghosting.
I only find it blurs everything when you go fast except the car in front (when there is one confront)

I think it's great. The handling is brilliant once you get your controller set up properly and the sounds and graphics are beautiful


----------



## tmitch45

Dannbodge said:


> I've been playing in helmet cam mode and don't find that I get any blurring or ghosting.
> I only find it blurs everything when you go fast except the car in front (when there is one confront)
> 
> I think it's great. The handling is brilliant once you get your controller set up properly and the sounds and graphics are beautiful


Yes I totally agree! Its a huge step forward in 'sim' racing for console that's for sure. I got some new Astro A40 headphones yesterday so I'm looking forward to listening to the game in 7.1 surround sound!

The ghosting is strange I notice it more watching the replays (really bad) and when watching someone else play. I understand its worse in some views than others. I'm playing on a new Panasonic 4K 50" TV so I think due to its size this makes the ghosting feel more noticeable.


----------



## tyson1989

Check this guys set up out.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

tmitch45 said:


> On ps4 there is motion bluring or ghosting which doesn't appear on PC or xbox version. Its worse or better depending on the type and especially the size of your tv. Basically it gives you a slightly shifted double image of cars in the distance. Its more noticeable on replays but basically if you pause a race the image around your car is blurred. For some this is causing motion sickness!
> 
> More details on the link and post number 5 for a picture of whats happening:-
> 
> http://forum.projectcarsgame.com/showthread.php?21863-Ghosting-Issue


Wow, just looked at the link, nothing like that on PS4 for me but my TV is set to game and all image processing on TV is off.

Beggining to find the AI a little dumb in terms of spacial awareness, they will just turn in on you if you get up the inside. It doesnt matter if it's a very late move that could be considered a surprise or a long move that sees you 2 abreast for a few corners until you get it done in a sharper bend that needs the brakes. Even when I could be considered ahead of them too. I'm just finding they turn in and punt you, its like every car is driven by Jason Plato! I dont mind once or twice a race but it seems to be every time.

Also got an issue with the rolling starts, particularly in the Karts, if I qualify first then the guy in second can't be ahead of me through a rolling start yet quite often when it goes green he is in front.


----------



## Dannbodge

Haha I'm watching Jason Plato today lol


----------



## tmitch45

Dannbodge said:


> Haha I'm watching Jason Plato today lol


He's been pretty good for him today! lol


----------



## tmitch45

tyson1989 said:


> Check this guys set up out.


Yes I've seen this guy before I'd love to have the money and space to run triple screens!


----------



## Kerr

It seems a bit odd that when you are suffering from understeer, he then turns the wheel further to 180 degress and the car turns more. 

A few of the videos look good. I do see a lot of people complaining about bugs such as cars driving 30ft above the track and invisible brick walls on the track.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Im enjoying the game, and haven't noticed any blurring.

But it does seem as though too many games are bing released too early, or maybe they just haven't been made properly in the first place? Whilst i haven't noticed any of these issues with Project Cars, I won't be buying any games ever again on launch day.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Does this have a 2 player mode?


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Online only, no split screen.


----------



## AndyVee

well my copy is in the post. will make a change from Forza 5 :car:


----------



## Dannbodge

AndyVee said:


> well my copy is in the post. will make a change from Forza 5 :car:


It's a million times better than forza 5.
I lost interest with forza 5 after a couple of races.


----------



## LeadFarmer

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Online only, no split screen.


Thanks, I was hoping I could play against my son on the same PS4.


----------



## Starbuck88

My Birthday today, I may be treated to it from the Mrs....worth it?


----------



## Kerr

Starbuck88 said:


> My Birthday today, I may be treated to it from the Mrs....worth it?


I don't know.

You'll need to post pictures of your wife for us to decide. :lol:


----------



## Farquhar

Just picked this up today


----------



## tmitch45

I have to say that despite the bugs and 5 days of setting up my wheel I'm really enjoying this game which is way ahead of anything on console. I've been playing online with a good group of guys and had some epic races.


----------



## Dannbodge

tmitch45 said:


> I have to say that despite the bugs and 5 days of setting up my wheel I'm really enjoying this game which is way ahead of anything on console. I've been playing online with a good group of guys and had some epic races.


Are people online good or are they typical online racing guys (driving into you, blocking etc)?


----------



## stevobeavo

I decided to give this a go after reading some more reviews. I'm really liking it, I need to fine tune the controller settings as there a bit hit and miss atm.

Started in the Clio cup, qualified first at donnigton and took first. Second race started last and got up to 7th.

I'm racing with no assists and 80% difficulty and I'm enjoying the challenge of fighting up through the field, some that forza doesn't do in single player.


----------



## wildwash

So when are we setting up a Sunday afternoon racing league?


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Anyone having trouble with blue flags? I'm in the Porsche GT3 single make stuff racing over quite a long distance, towards the end of the race I occaisionally have to lap someone. In qualifying I get blue flags if I'm on my outlap and in the way so I'm assuming they are modelled but in the race cars you are lapping fight you all the way. They don't move over or give you an inch and the only way past is a normal overtake.


----------



## tmitch45

Dannbodge said:


> Are people online good or are they typical online racing guys (driving into you, blocking etc)?


Complete idiots online unless you hook up with friends or join a proper league like I did on GT6. Its the only way to get decent side by side racing. They are supposed to be using an online rating system soon with records if you crash people off, cut corners and quit without finishing races. Then you will be able to filter rooms to avoid these people.


----------



## Dannbodge

stevobeavo said:


> I decided to give this a go after reading some more reviews. I'm really liking it, I need to fine tune the controller settings as there a bit hit and miss atm.
> 
> Started in the Clio cup, qualified first at donnigton and took first. Second race started last and got up to 7th.
> 
> I'm racing with no assists and 80% difficulty and I'm enjoying the challenge of fighting up through the field, some that forza doesn't do in single player.


Agreed. I like the varied start positions and having to actually fight with other drivers. Especially as they all take different lines into corners from me. So some I'm faster and others they are


wildwash said:


> So when are we setting up a Sunday afternoon racing league?


Asap imo


tmitch45 said:


> Complete idiots online unless you hook up with friends or join a proper league like I did on GT6. Its the only way to get decent side by side racing. They are supposed to be using an online rating system soon with records if you crash people off, cut corners and quit without finishing races. Then you will be able to filter rooms to avoid these people.


Typical online then


----------



## IamDave

Been toying with getting this for PS4 for a while. How do people find it compared to the likes of Forza/GT?


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

IamDave said:


> Been toying with getting this for PS4 for a while. How do people find it compared to the likes of Forza/GT?


Never tried Forza, better than GT. it's actual racing with overtakes that can take 4 or 5 corners to set up after you've sat behind them for a lap or 2 to work out where they brake.

If you want to add bug turbos to cars then it's not the game for you, if you want a racing sim then get it!


----------



## Dannbodge

Miles better than forza


----------



## MK1Campaign

Has the handling been sorted now?


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

What handling issues were there? I've not had a problem on PS4 or do you mean the Xbox controller setup issues?

Has anyone else had any pit lane incidents yet? Mandatory pit stop in the GT3 race today and my car stalled as it got dropped off the jacks then wouldn't start straight away due a battery problem! It cost me a few places but I'm not very good around Catalunya anyway.

A friend has had similar where they dropped one of his wheel nuts!


----------



## stevobeavo

I'm always have them drop a wheel nut. Normally its all 4 wheels lol.

I'm currently racing in the junior ginetta cup. Such fun little cars, they don't like braking and turning at the same time, taking some time to adjust from forza lol.


----------



## Starbuck88

This game sounds amazin'...I may have to invest. I got a Galaxy Tab S for my bday, not this game as previously mentioned.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

stevobeavo said:


> I'm always have them drop a wheel nut. Normally its all 4 wheels lol.
> 
> I'm currently racing in the junior ginetta cup. Such fun little cars, they don't like braking and turning at the same time, taking some time to adjust from forza lol.


The length of pitstops it always seems there's a problem!

I love the RUF Porsche GT3 car, it's easy to drive quick through the twisties and a little twitch can be controlled on the throttle unless you ride a curb! The championships is good value for a season too, I did a 6 round German Cup, an 8 round Euro cup both single make and now into a 10 round mixed make cup all in the one season plus various invites.

I dominated the single make stuff but struggling with the mixed GT3, I'm quick through the corners but lose time on the straights, I haven't looked but feel I'm down on power compared to the SLS GT3 as I get out the corner quicker but even from well out the slipstream he closes me down.


----------



## Dannbodge

stevobeavo said:


> I'm always have them drop a wheel nut. Normally its all 4 wheels lol.
> 
> I'm currently racing in the junior ginetta cup. Such fun little cars, they don't like braking and turning at the same time, taking some time to adjust from forza lol.


I'm doing that one too.
1st race I won and the 2nd I started last due to reverse grid.
Managed to get up to 7th before they dropped my wheel nut and made me finish 12th.
The "Twitter" feed annoyed me because I got blamed for a crap finish even though I made up 13 places in the first couple of laps.

I enjoy slower cars more than fast ones as you have to be careful not to lose too much speed cornering and I think more skill is involved


----------



## stevobeavo

Dannbodge said:


> I'm doing that one too.
> 1st race I won and the 2nd I started last due to reverse grid.
> Managed to get up to 7th before they dropped my wheel nut and made me finish 12th.
> The "Twitter" feed annoyed me because I got blamed for a crap finish even though I made up 13 places in the first couple of laps.
> 
> I enjoy slower cars more than fast ones as you have to be careful not to lose too much speed cornering and I think more skill is involved


I'm pretty sure race twos grid is based on your second fastest qualifying lap. I like the twatter feed it adds something different to the game.

I've only raced the Clio and g40.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

stevobeavo said:


> I'm pretty sure race twos grid is based on your second fastest qualifying lap. I like the twatter feed it adds something different to the game.


If you go to "View motors ports format and regulations" on any pre session screen it tells you


----------



## admg1

I'm only half way through the Clio cup at the moment. Hopefully I'll finish that off tonight


----------



## Dannbodge

stevobeavo said:


> I'm pretty sure race twos grid is based on your second fastest qualifying lap. I like the twatter feed it adds something different to the game.
> 
> I've only raced the Clio and g40.


Oh didn't know what. 
What does annoy me is putting one wheel on the grass makes your lap time invalidate.
Same I'm sticking to slow cars for the time being.


admg1 said:


> I'm only half way through the Clio cup at the moment. Hopefully I'll finish that off tonight


Clio cup is great fun. Lift off Oversteer makes them so fun to drive.


----------



## dailly92

Fantastic game. found it a bit tricky to get used to as its been a considerable time since I played a competitive racing game. The last I played was forza horizon which doesn't even compare.

Very real handling characteristics are also difficult to adjust to but thoroughly enjoying working my way through the clio cup at the moment


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I've stopped playing it for now, I need the 1.4 patch to release otherwise I don't stand a chance in my current race and when there is 2 points difference between the top 3 in the series that doesn't help!

Doing the endurance races and it starts to rain half hour into the last race, the AI continues to lap on slicks with no drop in lap times and they do not pit. Meanwhile I have to pit and put intermediates or wets on. The GT3 classes lap time on slicks in the wet is then faster than my R18 on full wet tyres!!!:wall:


----------



## tmitch45

I'm having huge problems with my wheel post 1.4 patch but despite this I'm loving the game!


----------



## nbray67

Looks like I'll be on this for the PS4 pretty soon, just need to coax the Mrs into buying it for me.

Anyone bought one 2nd hand or am I just better off buying it new?


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

nbray67 said:


> Looks like I'll be on this for the PS4 pretty soon, just need to coax the Mrs into buying it for me.
> 
> Anyone bought one 2nd hand or am I just better off buying it new?


Mate bought a pre-owned copy, my new copy had no codes for extra bits or anything fancy so can't imagine there are any downsides either way. Wouldn't have thought it would be much more for a new one though?


----------



## nbray67

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Mate bought a pre-owned copy, my new copy had no codes for extra bits or anything fancy so can't imagine there are any downsides either way. Wouldn't have thought it would be much more for a new one though?


Tight Yorkshireman try to save a few quid mate. Fleabay sometimes have the odd one coming up on auction at decent money.

Thx for the reply.


----------



## tmitch45

nbray67 said:


> Tight Yorkshireman try to save a few quid mate. Fleabay sometimes have the odd one coming up on auction at decent money.
> 
> Thx for the reply.


I wouldn't worry about the modified and limited edition car packs I think you can download the modified pace now any way and the other may be available in the future.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

There's now 2 car packs for sale, racing icons at £2.89 and limited edition at £3.99. Not sure what this months free car is.

Does anyone fancy a little DW friendly competition, a lap time challenge kind of thing? I'm not particularly fast but sometimes I don't fancy racing, just lapping.

First person picks a car, a track and conditions, sets a benchmark time using any tuning setup they want. After a few days fastest time pics the next and sets a time but can't win 2 days in a row.


----------



## Starbuck88

I'm finally getting this...so yes when I get it, we'll have to get a race or something set up !!


----------



## Starbuck88

Hang on...so the one on the Playstation Store for £44 included the Limited Edition stuff anyway?

Except obviously you don't get the little book and steel case as you don't get anything physical..

I guess that's not bad then I thought it was for the standard one.

Anybody got any PSN promo discount codes they know of that work?


----------



## tmitch45

Your not missing anything with that books its like a bloody leaflet compared to the hardcover book that was advertised #robbed


----------



## Starbuck88

I've got it!  8 Minutes left on the download 20GB jesus...luckily I'm on Fibre so it's not taken too long.

Anybody can add me, my PSN is........ asonda

Just say your from DW as I have loads of kids try and add me when playing on Destiny!


----------



## Starbuck88

Something funny going on..

Got to the Oulton Park stage in the Clio Cup. Trounced Practice, Qualifying and the first 2 lap race.

Come the 5 lap race...I get beaten by 10 seconds, I've played it over and over and cannot get better than 3rd...something isn't right.

It's as if the game will only let you do what it wants you to do?


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Lap time challenge for people in the free practice mode. I'll start...

Brands Hatch Indy, conditions clear, starting at 12:00 with no time progression.

RUF RGT-8 GT3 running any set up and fuel load you choose.

My time is not particularly good. 46.369 using a PS4 controller. TCS off, ABS and racing line on.

Fastest time by 1900 on Thursday 18th gets to set the next, be honest so no screen shots are required and only one time each.


----------



## tmitch45

Are people still playing and enjoying PCARS in either single player or with mates online??


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I stopped, not really sure why but recently I fixed my PC so gone back to Assetto Corsa and Dirt Rally


----------



## Maggi200

I played this again the other day, and the patches have made it much more enjoyable and really quite a good game. 

Then I picked up Forza 6.


----------



## tmitch45

Maggi200 said:


> I played this again the other day, and the patches have made it much more enjoyable and really quite a good game.
> 
> Then I picked up Forza 6.


So is Forza 6 better than PCARs??


----------



## Maggi200

Very subjective as both have positives and negatives, but I have found myself playing F6 a lot more. It's just fun. Plus the number of cars, and mods, is a big bonus.


----------



## Dannbodge

Tbh I prefer Forza 6 I've Pcars. Well actually that's a lie. They both have the good points.

One issue I have with Pcars is the grip and the fact you can't maintain slides. So when you start to oversteer it either bogs down or spins.
Forza on the other hand just lets you drift as much as you want.


----------



## Maggi200

One of the many reasons I'm enjoying Forza. Just a shame that the weather/light isn't dynamic. It is beautiful though


----------



## -Jamie-

You really can't compare the two games, Yes they are both racing games but thats where the similarities end.

The FFB on a proper wheel in Forza is utter, utter **** in comparison to Pcars, Same applies to the so called "weather".

No denying Forza is very much a pick up and play almost "arcade" type racer and Pcars needs a lot of time put into it. FWIW FM6 is the first Forza title i haven't bought on release. The demo left me feeling a bit meh and there really isn't anything new in it other than night time and the lochs you find you the circuit when its wet.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Just put Pcars on for the first time in a while. 

They seem to have improved the AI. I'm not competitive on the level I was before, could be I'm out of practice. The AI cars no longer barrel into you when overtaking, they don't try stupid moves from nowhere but they do press you harder, they also make mistakes more.


----------



## tmitch45

Dannbodge said:


> Tbh I prefer Forza 6 I've Pcars. Well actually that's a lie. They both have the good points.
> 
> One issue I have with Pcars is the grip and the fact you can't maintain slides. So when you start to oversteer it either bogs down or spins.
> Forza on the other hand just lets you drift as much as you want.


Are you on wheel or pad?


----------



## Dannbodge

I use pad


----------



## tmitch45

I agree they are 2 different games a little like comparing GT6 to PCARs if they were on PS4. I think the casual user struggles with PCARs as you do need to invest time in it more so than the arcade type games. Also having a wheel makes a big difference!

Is anyone on PS4 and using a wheel????


----------



## tmitch45

Dannbodge said:


> I use pad


I find PCARs pretty much un-playable with a pad but fine wheel. I use a t500rs and have default force feedback settings and its great.


----------



## tmitch45

Anyone still playing this?


----------



## SamD

I've moved over to Dirt Rally, fantastic game


----------



## tmitch45

SamD said:


> I've moved over to Dirt Rally, fantastic game


I'm playing this as well but only really the Rally cross.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I've moved over to Dirt too, love the Hillclimb on gravel once the stock car setup has gone in the bin!


----------

